
W3C Web Payments Roadmap - hepha1979
http://www.w3.org/Payments/IG/Roadmap/
======
teps
Is it supposed to help people which have a distinct set of payment instrument
than the retailer? Is it one the roadmap?

For me, one of most important problem is the inability for small payment
processor to enter the field because now if amazon, eBay, steam, etc... don't
include your payment scheme you're better be ready for a though (impossible?)
battle. That's one reason the payment industry stagnate so much.

~~~
SimeVidas
Could you give an example of such a payment scheme? I’m only aware of two
payment options: (1) credit card, (2) a payment service like PayPal, Amazon,
Google, Apple, etc.

~~~
teps
I'm not sure I've used the right terminology, so please forgive me if I misuse
some terms.

As an example in Switzerland most online retailers allow you to pay with a
Postcard. (
[https://www.postfinance.ch/en/priv/prod/card/pfcard/direct/o...](https://www.postfinance.ch/en/priv/prod/card/pfcard/direct/offer.html)
) I would have hoped that PostFinance, the issuer of the card, would be able
to implement some standard that would allow it's client to pay retailers that
implement such standard.

Switzerland has only 8 millions inhabitant, It's certainly not enough to
convince big tech companies to add it as a payment option.

------
paulannesley
Signing HTTP Messages ([https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-cavage-http-
signatures-04](https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-cavage-http-signatures-04))
is/was part of Web Payments, although that draft expired in July, and it's not
mentioned on this roadmap. I wonder what's happening to it. It will be a
useful standard; HTTP signing is currently fragmented into many vendor-
specific schemes.

------
mtgx
I know FIDO will be in charge of this, but please don't make web payment
authentication or any other "next-gen" authentication APIs _biometrics-only_.
At least make it so people can use 2 or even 3 factors at the same time to
authenticate, such as say fingerprint, USB key and Bluetooth-enabled unlock
from a close device. Or face + fingerprint + password. Or face + gestures +
voice, and so on.

~~~
SimeVidas
The goal of the Web Payements API, from what I understand, is not to create
new mechanisms, but to enable websites to leverage existing payment
instruments via a standard JS API, with the browser acting as an intermediary.

It’s up to the browser and/or OS to manage the user’s payment instruments and
provide them to websites that use the API.

~~~
smpetrey
Boom. This right here. This will lower the bar-to-entry for smaller
publishers, bloggers, websites to ask for support from their users.

------
prestonht
Good timing as ad blockers come to iOS

